# Sudden Aggression to one person



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

I would be wondering what SHE did. Highly unlikely for a golden to be aggressive to a female "out of the blue" and for no reason.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Talk through her interactions and what was happening right before those incidents. "Nothing" is not a true statement.... was the human sitting? standing? moving towards him? away? eye contact? where were her hands? What noises in the environment?

You may want to consider a phone consult with a board certified veterinary behaviorist.

Services at Tufts Animal Behavior Clinic : Cummings School of Veterinary Medicine


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I wonder about the smell from the creamation triggered something. Sorry you have to go through this.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I wonder how she has been handling him while he stays with them. There is a reason. A board certified veterinary behaviorist is the best suggestion, but they would need to see them interact. 

Could you have a conversation with the wife about his daily routine with them and her interaction with him while he stayed with them?


----------



## LittleLouie (Feb 21, 2011)

I think Radarsdad is onto something... If it's just one person, and this dog is sweet and normal around anyone and everyone, then maybe this neighbor did something? Probably something unintentional, but I believe dogs have an intense sensitivity to feelings and emotions and sometimes I could swear mine knows what I'm going to do right before I do it. Possibly when she returned from a cremation ceremony, she probably had the smell of that environment, and maybe that's what bothered your dog? 

Good dogs, in my experience, have the best judge of character. If someone walked into my home that Louie didn't like, I would certainly be cautious around them or probably not invite them over again. Hopefully it is something that can be corrected, but my guess is that he is acting on his instincts.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Could it be,that your neighbour hurt Marley unintentionally?I mean-stepping on his tail,foot by accident,hit him with a door,without seeing him.Sometimes this kind of thing can trigger such behaviour.Once,my dad didn't see our previuos dog-a sweet little fisty boy,and hurt his leg with a chair.Nothing broken,but it must have hurt,because Michael(my dog)was always biting the chairs when we were moving them.He was MAD about the chairs after this accident.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

I go with everyone's suggestions. First step is to go to a behaviourist.
I do wonder what may have happened with this one person. I would trust the dog to tell me something is off. Unfortunately there are people in this world who show one side of their personality in public and another side entirely behind closed doors. 
I'm so sorry you're facing this when you have so much to deal with.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

You will probably think I am mad but... Here goes...

It seems strange that Marley is not aggressive to this person all the time. Also your friend says she didn't hurt him, unintentionally or not.

It sounds to be since your friend came home from the crematorium. Perhaps she brought 'something' home with her. If he was aggressive all the time then I would think it was something she had done to him. But I think the 'something' can be seen by Marley sometimes and thats when he starts his aggressiveness. 

Just my two yen... But I really believe in this kind of stuff... Especially since my girl left me 


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Whatever the reason, I wouldn't keep playing with fire and putting the two of them together. If she comes over, put Marley away. If she helps watch him when you are gone, find someone else. It's not only reinforcing the dogs behavior as he keeps on getting more chances to act this way - it's also reinforcing her trauma and fear. Your dog can't tell you why he's acting this way so it's best just not to put either of them into a situation together again.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Is she fearful of dogs?

I ask because my lab/golden adores everyone, except for the next door neighbor up at the lake. She will charge him barking every single time she sees him. It's really odd. But when we first started going up there, he said he was nervous around dogs and I think she picked up on it and is acting out from fear aggression. She senses his fear which makes her nervous so she starts acting aggressively. She is absolutely NOT like that with any other person she has ever met.


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for all the replies. Marley had a post-op check up at the vet today. His vet is lovely so I asked her advice about the situation.

Her feelings were that there had been an altercation between Marley and the neighbour adn this is why Marley is acting like this, she didn't think it would be possible for the Wife to get Marleys trust again as he is fearing her for whatever reason. The problem she won't tell me that anything went on, but I think I know deep down that it did.

I now just have to work hard on keeping him away from her as she seems to constantly want to keep seeing him.


----------

